
Russian diplomats’ curious obsession with poetry - lermontov
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/russian-diplomats-have-a-curious-obsession-with-poetry/2016/04/01/c0c26d4e-f688-11e5-958d-d038dac6e718_story.html
======
rdtsc
Well Russians like their literature, poetry specifically more than say
Americans. These people are also well educated and read, so no surprise they
like it.

They also probably like chess, and ballet as well ( if we are doing
stereotypes ...)

